# Gaspari Real Mass or Optimum Nutrion Serious Mass



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Dunno what one to get, both are very similar... I can get the ON for a £5er more but with a free shaker, so £40... Works out to £2.50 a shake, the Gaspari works out to £2.21 a shake... Price wise, for the cals it's not too bad, cheaper than food and would help me a lot to bang the munch down me...

Training 4 times a week, day on, day off... Eating around 3500cals, 350g carbs, 300g protein, around 80-90g fats...

ON Serious Mass:

*Container Size: *5455g

*Serving Size: *2 scoops (334g)

*Servings Per Container:* 16

*Amount Per Serving: *

Total Calories: 1250

Protein: 50g

Total Carbohydrates: 252g

-Sugars: 20g

-Dietary Fiber: 4g

Fat: 4.5g

-Saturates: 1.5g

Cholesterol: 80mg

Vitamin A: 5000 I.U.

Vitamin C: 60mg

Vitamin D: 200 I.U.

Vitamin E: 30 I.U.

Thiamin: 4.8mg

Riboflavin: 4mg

Niacin: 50mg

Vitamin B6: 5mg

Folic Acid: 400mcg

Vitamin B12: 10mcg

Biotin: 300mcg

Pantothenic Acid: 25mg

Calcium: 590mg

Iron: 8mg

Phosphorus: 430mg

Iodine: 150mcg

Magnesium: 140mg

Zinc: 15mg

Selenium: 70mcg

Copper: 1.6mg

Manganese: 2mg

Chromium: 120mcg

Molybdenum: 75mcg

Sodium: 410mg

Potassium: 1560mg

Choline (as choline bitartrate): 250mg

Inositol: 250mg

PABA: 5mg

Creatine Monohydrate: 1g

L-Glutamine: 500mg

Glutamine Peptides: 500mg

*Ingredients: *

Maltodextrin, Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Calcium Caseinate, Egg Albumen, Sweet Dairy Way), Creatine Monohydrate, L-Glutamine, Glutamine Peptides, Choline (as Choline Bitartrate), Inositol, Paba (Para-Aminobenzoic Acid), Artificial Flavor, Vitamin & Mineral Blend (Di-Potassium Phosphate, Magnesium Aspartate, Di-Calcium Phosphate, Calcium Citrate, Ascorbic Acid, Niacinamide, Zinc Citrate, Beta Carotene, d-Calcium Pantothenate, d-alpha Tocopherol Succinate, Selenomethionine, Copper Gluconate, Ferrous Fumarate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Thiamin Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Chromium Picolinate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Molybdenum Amino Acid Chelate, Cholecalciferol, Potassium Iodide, Cyanocobalamin), Medium Chain Tri-glycerides, Acesulfame Potassium

*.* Nutritional facts and ingredients may vary slightly between flavours

Gaspari Real Mass:

Gaspari Real Mass Probiotic Series



*Container Size*: 2724


*Serving Size*: 5 Scoops (325g)


*Servings Per Container*: 8


*Container Size*: 5443g


*Serving Size*: 5 Scoops (325g)


*Servings Per Container*: 16



Amounts per serving



*Energy*: 1230 kcal


*from Fat*: 30 kcal

*Total Fat*: 3.5 g


*Saturated Fat*: 1 g


*Trans Fat*: 0 g


*Cholesterol*: 35 mg

*Sodium*: 410 mg

*Potassium*: 1300 mg

*Total Carbohydrate*: 250 g


*Dietary Fiber*: 5 g


*Sugars*: 10 g


*Protein*: 50 g


Ingredients



Glucose Polymers, Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Egg Albumin, Milk Protein Isolate, Partially Hydrolyzed Whey Protein), Rice Protein Concentrate, Brown Rice Protein Concentrate, Taurine, Cocoa Powder (Dutch Processed), L-Glutamine, Potassium Citrate, Nondairy Creamer (Sunflower Oil, Corn Syrup Solids, Sodium Caseinate, Mono- And Diglycerides, Dipotassium Phosphate, Tri-Calcium Phosphate, Soy Lecithin, Tocopherols), Natural And Artificial Flavor, Xanthan Gum, Rice Starch, Calcium Citrate, Dipotassium Phosphate, Cellulose Gum, Tricalcium Phosphate, Magnesium Aspartate, Carrageenan, Vitamin-Mineral Blend (Ascorbic Acid, Niacinamide, D-Alpha Tocopheryl Succinate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Zinc Citrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Ferrous Fumarate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Beta-Carotene, Copper Gluconate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Potassium Iodide, Chromium Polynicotinate, Molybdenum Amino Acid Chelate, Selenomethionine, Cyanocobalamin, Cholecalciferol), Sodium Chloride, GanedenBC30 (Bacillus Coagulans GBI-30 6086), Sucralose, Acesulfame Potassium, Lactase


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just found out I can get the ON Serious Mass for same price as Gaspari now... hmm


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i duno which i would go for. I have tried the ON and its ok. like their products.

Also like the gaspari stuff only use the whey buts its best on my stomach by far and mixes great! so :/

eekk my current two favourite brands :/


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I find that MyoFusion whey is proper sweet... Sometimes too sickly?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

How much you get the 5kg for in the end?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hmm myofusion banana/strawberry is fine before those i used double choc by ON which is quite sweet anyway imo?

I had to put the ON stuff in the blender cus that many scoops was thick!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> How much you get the 5kg for in the end?


£35 for 5.4kg each mate...



Sambuca said:


> hmm myofusion banana/strawberry is fine before those i used double choc by ON which is quite sweet anyway imo?
> 
> I had to put the ON stuff in the blender cus that many scoops was thick!


WOW... If I get that might drop a scoop off, just to de-thicken it...


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

think the profile looks better for the gaspari imo, and will taste better as ON dont normally taste great


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Ah ok... Only had Gaspari Myo Fusion before... Cheers for heads up


----------

